# US dollar to Rand Conversion to buy a house



## toddcarson (Jun 19, 2010)

I am not the smartest with intl. Finance, but is my thinking here correct? Say I want to buy a house in SA for R1 million. Buying today, it would cost me significantly more than it would have several months back when it was 14 Rand to the dollar, correct? So if/when the R drops in value again, should I convert my down payment money into Rand, in preparation to buy?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

toddcarson said:


> I am not the smartest with intl. Finance, but is my thinking here correct? Say I want to buy a house in SA for R1 million. Buying today, it would cost me significantly more than it would have several months back when it was 14 Rand to the dollar, correct? So if/when the R drops in value again, should I convert my down payment money into Rand, in preparation to buy?


Yes, it will cost you more as the dollar has dropped quite a bit against the rand. ( Not even R7.00 to one US dollar )

Do not forget the other costs that accompany buying a property, like transfer deed costs etc.


The Costs Involved When Buying a House - SAHometraders


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

toddcarson said:


> I am not the smartest with intl. Finance, but is my thinking here correct? Say I want to buy a house in SA for R1 million. Buying today, it would cost me significantly more than it would have several months back when it was 14 Rand to the dollar, correct? So if/when the R drops in value again, should I convert my down payment money into Rand, in preparation to buy?


Just a question, when you mention the exchange rate being R14 to the dollar, when was that?


The pound sterling has not even been that high for at least 2 years?


----------

